# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Win 2003 лицензии терминалок

## Cidifan

Временная лицензия закончилась. как "продлить"?

----------


## SergeyRakitin

Поищи в инет. Описаний куча. Регистрируются беплатно. Не найдешь стучи.

----------

